
The Refragmentation - lfrmgnd
http://www.paulgraham.com/re.html
======
lfrmgnd
Paul Graham argues that the fragmentation in American society – polarized
politics, diverging cultural values, and increasing economic inequality – is
not the result of "some force that's pulling us apart, but rather the erosion
of forces that had been pushing us together."

He says that two forces, World War II and the rise of corporations, kept the
fabric of American society intact. As these forces have eroded, so has our
cultural cohesion. It's an interesting thesis.

As COVID-19 ripples through our society and collective consciousness, I wonder
if this will be a force that brings us together, or will it be one that pulls
us apart?

